# solar power



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

I am planning on adding solar power into my house. I have mains electricty already. I have done a fair amount of research regarding panels, batteries, inverters etc. I am initially going to put in panels to provide 1Kw. I will be installing it myself not using a solar company.
Solar power systems can feed back into the grid. In a few countries (uk france italy, usa) you get credit for this from the power company. Anyone know if this is the case with iberdrola?
Does anyone have experience regarding solar power? Any advice would be welcome.

Spaceman


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

spaceman said:


> I am planning on adding solar power into my house. I have mains electricty already. I have done a fair amount of research regarding panels, batteries, inverters etc. I am initially going to put in panels to provide 1Kw. I will be installing it myself not using a solar company.
> Solar power systems can feed back into the grid. In a few countries (uk france italy, usa) you get credit for this from the power company. Anyone know if this is the case with iberdrola?
> Does anyone have experience regarding solar power? Any advice would be welcome.
> 
> Spaceman


Hi Spaceman

Cant say I know much if anything about solar power Im afraid !  But I have just been in the Iberdrola website and its in English & Spanish - pretty comprehensive - so perhaps you should contact them directly for a definitive answer on the "credit" question ?

Best of luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for that Sue. 
From their website it turns out they do credit you for feeding the grid. As usual though its somewhat complicated, but nevertheless its available.

thanks
Spaceman


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

It would be interesting to know the pay-back period for domestic photo-voltaic power. Have you done any calculations? And how does it compare now with solar collectors (solar water heating). Both seem like interesting projects but I have been put off until now by the seemingly minimal return on the initial expenditure - it would be different if one was starting by incorporating solar power in a new house.


----------



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

ivorra said:


> It would be interesting to know the pay-back period for domestic photo-voltaic power. Have you done any calculations? And how does it compare now with solar collectors (solar water heating). Both seem like interesting projects but I have been put off until now by the seemingly minimal return on the initial expenditure - it would be different if one was starting by incorporating solar power in a new house.


Hi Ivorra,
i have only just started to unravel the complex sets of figures that iberdrola quote for excess power return from solar power.
The pay back time is further complicated by having to second guess how much the price of electricity will rise over a set period. Over the past three years, electricity prices from Iberdrola have risen approximately 30%.
Also the purchase and installation costs of solar power is reducing. Another item to consider is that if the property is vacant for any period, be it a week-end or for weeks, all the power from the solar could be fed to the grid.
As soon as i manage to get some realistic figures, i will post it on here.

spaceman


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

' Solar power for your home for Dummies'... No I'm not being insulting, it's a book that advises you how to DIY solar power & solar heating. By the way gloomy rooms, such as in caves, can be lightened up with 'sun tubes'. Check it out on the web.


----------

